# broken siphon, can it be fixed?



## whynot (Feb 3, 2014)

So I was cleaning out my siphon, it's the two piece with the glass insert you push down and starts the flow. apparently in the bottom of this there is very tiny clip.. we'll it popped out, and after a ton of time with needle nose pliers I couldn't get it to snap back in place... anyone had this happen and successfully fixed it?...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2014)

nope, I ended up buying another auto siphon.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 4, 2014)

What kind of siphon do you have? This doesnt sound like a plastic autosiphon, which you can now buy extra parts for in some online shops. Is it really glass and where did you get it?

WVMJ



whynot said:


> So I was cleaning out my siphon, it's the two piece with the glass insert you push down and starts the flow. apparently in the bottom of this there is very tiny clip.. we'll it popped out, and after a ton of time with needle nose pliers I couldn't get it to snap back in place... anyone had this happen and successfully fixed it?...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

you sure its not a hydrometer flask, with a pin release....


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 4, 2014)

I believe I know the part you are talking about. It is round with two leg looking things. If I am correct, I think it just snaps in, without much grief. I think the trick is to get it oriented correctly. 

But, if I were to spend over an hour or two to try to fix it, I believe I would just throw it away and buy a new one. I do live near three places I could drive to and buy it, quicker than that.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 4, 2014)

We have replacement parts for the Auto Siphon, but they are all plastic, not glass. Can you post of pic of the part?


----------



## Descender (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in the same situation. The little clip came out of my autosiphon, rendering it useless. The bottom piece seems to be very well glued to the tube, so I don't think I'll be able to remove it. I'm going to try duct tape and a pool cue...

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 4, 2014)

I spent 45 mins trying to fix mine before I tossed it, $15.99 buys you a new one.


----------



## Descender (Feb 4, 2014)

Fixed it!

Rhino farts and rocket fuel!


----------



## Descender (Feb 4, 2014)

I used a wooden dowel and some duct tape. Once in position, I turned the dowel to loosen the clip from the tape. It doesn't seem to be very secure in the slot, but at least I can fix it again if it comes out.

Rhino farts and rocket fuel!


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 4, 2014)

That's the part I was talking about. I think that might be about how I fixed it. If it holds some liquid in it, you are probably good to go.


----------



## whynot (Feb 6, 2014)

Descender said:


> I used a wooden dowel and some duct tape. Once in position, I turned the dowel to loosen the clip from the tape. It doesn't seem to be very secure in the slot, but at least I can fix it again if it comes out.
> 
> Rhino farts and rocket fuel!



Genius, I have a dowel in the garage, I'll try this.. 

sorry plastic, not glass, thanks all!


Also.. what's the point? why make this part removable??/


----------



## Descender (Feb 6, 2014)

This part shouldn't be "removable " but it needs to be free moving so that it lets liquid in but then stops liquid out blah blah blah. The first time I got it position, it came back out. I put the barrel of a Sharpie marker in between the 2 tabs and gently forced them apart, being careful not to snap them. Also ended up taping the excess tape down with a ring of tape around the edge of the dowel. This kept the tape secure to the dowel when twisting it.

Rhino farts and rocket fuel!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 6, 2014)

I had the same problem. Also spent a few hours trying to fix it . I could get it in, but the legs were bent so it wouldn't stay. In the end, I whacked it against the counter and that was the end of that.


----------

